# Looking for 3bed/2bath rural house/villa Malaga for long term rent



## john_r (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello,

My wife and I are looking for a property to rent long-term (11 months).

We're here in Spain at the moment looking at properties but only until Wednesday. We plan to be here long term by the end of November.

We're after a country property, min 3 bed/2 bath, ideally with a large lounge and separate kitchen. We want a fair bit of land and more importantly some distance between us and next neighbours (don't want to be having to put up with noisy tourists etc).

Internet is vital (either pre-installed or at least a possibility). SKY satellite is an advantage.

We have one small dog.

Something in the mountains with a sea view would be great, no more than 20 minutes from the A-7. Somewhere around Torrox/Frigiliana would be nice but happy to consider anywhere near the A-7 (but no further east than Nerja, no further west than Marbella).

Budget is flexible but ideally less than 800 euros a month (the lower the better, obviously).

Please PM me if you have anything suitable that we can view in the next few days (it would be preferred if you could send pics/details or give me a web address for more details so we don't waste each others time with a viewing if it's not suitable).

Thanks
John


----------

